# GET SHORTY Report June 4-6



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Departed the Marina at 5 pm thursday and burned out to the sword grounds we picked to fish based on the Roff report we had. Arrived at the area after dark but before the moon came up . Deployed 3 baits and got ready to rumble and to our suprise we got bit right away. I noticed the close shallow bait buoy fall over and slack and i knew something had picked up the bait and ran to the surface. i ran to the rod and cranked as hard as i could as fast as i could and came tight on a nice 125 pound class fish that jumped at the boat when came tight and then just sat there like it did not know it was hooked in our under water lights. I could have Gaffed the fish but it was so green we were terrified it would kill us so i just slacked the line off to let the fish get away from the boat and make a run.

This goes on a few minutes while Ben and Dave tried to reel in our far baits so we wouldn't tangle up. Well the long baits got all tangled up and we had a huge mess on our hands which caused us to have to hand line the two lines and keep our hooked fish clear all the while screaming for chris to wake up from the Viking Dungeon layer where he had went to bed early. Then the fish decides he lights our lights and comes swimming back over to check us out then lights up and charges the stern and goes into the rudders and out the port side where we had another shot at the fish but couldn't make it happen.

Finally Chris gets up and starts the boat and we get the fish away so we can get the tangle in and try and dart this fish. We finished clearing and start backing to the fish which was on the surface at this point. As we get close to the fish makes a final attempt to free itself and shook violently and popped off right behind the boat and swam to his freedom. It was then we realized the fish had not eaten the bait as it wasn't touched at all nor was the leader chaffed, but the snap swivel was wide open almost straight with a piece of jaw attached to it and my mini strobe light still banded on to the top of the swivel. 

Somehow the fish had whacked the light with its bill, popped the swivel open and ate the open swivel and light combo ( note to self, fish the light on a hook next time with no squid for better hook ups). Well we reset the boat and then the baits and we are bit again rather quickly but this time it was a huge Blackfin tuna. Reset again and it was shark city the rest of the night.

Am came and we started to prospect deep drop in 900 to 1250 feet of water with my New HOOKER ELECTRIC deep drop reel which is a Bad azz piece of equipment. Had a blast finding new areas and enjoyed the awesome flat conditions. We pecked away all day till 4 pm and decided to troll off to the spur and swordfish there for the night. on the way over we landed a few dolphin fish , nothing big and set up on the grounds at dark in 1350 feet. The first drift had baiot everywhere but no bites so i moved north to shallower water and set up again. Here we saw squid everywhere and still no bites. I decide to try jigging and the first jig down makes it 15 feet and stops. The fish ran hard and heavy and fought for a while before breaking off. What ever it was , was big and heavy and it cut the line like a bill hit it but not sure what it was. The rest of the night was beat and we caught nothing but some ZZZZZZZ's.

Am came and we trolled toward the nipple area , and again did some prospecting and caught a super nice grade of deep water groupers and tiles till we had our fill and trolled off toward home. On the way we hooked two wahoo and caught one around 25 pounds 9 miles off the beach. In all we had a great trip and caught a bunch of fish including some mega sized sharks which are always fun to reel in. The weather was unreal and teh fishing company was great as we all had fun.


Till Next trip :thumbsup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice tiles! Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, that was an awesome detailed report. Sounds like a good time !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report, as usual!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

You'll get the big one next time!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like fun filled trip, thanks for the report.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report & pics;
great eats for sure.
thanks for sharing.


----------

